# Cpt 93925



## MelodyT (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello,

I have been searching for a current policy for WPS Medicare on CPT code 93925. Could anyone direct me as to where it might be hiding. I am able to find a retired policy, but that is it.

Thanks so much!!!!

Melody


----------



## dmaec (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi Melody - 
not sure if you have the LCD website for Medicare - this should get you there..
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/mcd/search_advanced.asp?clickon=search&
I searched on it for Minnesota - it has a policy, not retired.  Not sure where you are, but do a local state search.

maybe this will help...


----------



## MelodyT (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Donna!


----------

